# Show quality??



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Well there two Kennel clubs in America, the first is the American Kennel Club and you can find out about showing from their site www.akc.org and the second is the United Kennel Club and you can find more on showing from their site www.ukcdogs.com you can also find out about the standards their as well.

If you would like our opinions on if you have a show worthy dog it would be nice to see a stack photo from both sides the front and back plus some movement shots.

Did the breeder you bought your dog from show their dogs?


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

well the puppy is only 9 wks old, so dont know if you still wanted pics or not. can you tell this early? no, the parents were family pets.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> well the puppy is only 9 wks old, so dont know if you still wanted pics or not. can you tell this early? no, the parents were family pets.


Oh yes, pics please. This is one of the best times to see if they are possibly a show potential. Most breeder's will take stacked pics of there pups at 6 wks, 8 wks and more. Some take them even sooner...like 4 1/2-5wks. 

If you do stack up your pup for a few pics just make sure its a short session. Usually no more then 5 minutes at this age and baiting them with treat of some sort helps. I personally like to use cheese or a little lunch meat. Whatever works! 

Good luck....I can't wait to see pics either way. Show potential or not!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

most of you have seen pics of him, and no one has said anything about show quality, so I doubt he is. I was just wondering. HAHAHA


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> most of you have seen pics of him, and no one has said anything about show quality, so I doubt he is. I was just wondering. HAHAHA


Well the pics you have posted aren't pics you could tell that from. He looks like he has a pretty head and a long muzzle but that all you can tell from those pics. 

If you want post a stacked pic or even just a few of him walking around. Ive been hoping you'd post more pics because he is such a pretty boy.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

what is a stacked pic?:embarrassed: As soon as I can I will post some more pics!!
Secreto~~thanks!!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Here is a stacked dobbie pic. This pic might help because he has a short coat. You can really see where the legs are supposed to be and they stack dobbie's like Poodles.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

great, thanks!! I will try to get some tomorrow!! How hard is it going to be to get a puppy to stand still like that?lol


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> great, thanks!! I will try to get some tomorrow!! How hard is it going to be to get a puppy to stand still like that?lol


It depends. Sometimes you really have to hang onto them to hold them still. With puppies I put my hand at the base of the thoat, just under the jaw, and right under the rear end. Then whoever is taking the pictures needs to be quick. It's best to have photographer ready before you set the dog up, then click click before puppy goes crazy and wiggles lol.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I can't wait to see the pics. I might be posting some stacked pics a new puppy tomorrow. I'll be driving up to see him in the morning and if he looks like he does on pics he's mine. I can't wait!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok I will start with there is no such thing as a show quality pup. There is such a thing as show potential, meaning it has the potential at the time to be of show quality when fully grown. Show quality means worthy of championship title. Having said this, there is no such dog in the whole world that doesnt have faults. You will find it on every dog, its impossible to breed or buy one without any. All we can do is breed to the best of the standard we can possibly get.

With the pic of the poodle posted, I wouldnt stack it that way, its best and even while you are training your puppy to have one hand under the jowl till it learns to keep its head forward, then you grab the piece of skin around the neck and under the ear. Hard to explain. The other hand grabs hold of the tail. Shown in this pic of my 4 mth old girl










The back legs how the are turning means back angulation. If they are straight its very undesirable, shocking actually and they cant drive. Drive means the back legs are doing the work and should be able to kick out helping the front legs to reach forward faster. Reach is the extention of the front legs. They must not be hackneyed or high stepping, not suppose to scissort (crossing one leg over the other moving) either. Must be moving forward. A short to square back is desirable, long does not look good but can be forgiven and hidden by the trim. Long necks are better but if they have a short neck its good if they can carry it high. Tail set must be set high. Heads you will see a classic example of a lovely head like this same girl in the pic.



























This girl has a good front also and can be seen with the way she moves. You also have to watch out for loose elbows, elbows turning in, too close, too wide, east west feet, flat feet, hope some of this helps.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

you lost me at ok!!! LOL Just kidding, sort of!! I cant for the life of me get him to stand like that!! What is the trick?:banghead:


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

ound: dont worry I lose myself ound:

Yes its not easy especially when training babies. Just try to stand the puppy square, like the pic but perhaps one hand holding his throat and one hand inbetween the backlegs to hold him up. If that still dont work, dont worry about holding him just wait till the dog is standing still on his own, try to get a side on profile, or near enough to.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> ound: dont worry I lose myself ound:
> 
> Yes its not easy especially when training babies. Just try to stand the puppy square, like the pic but perhaps one hand holding his throat and one hand inbetween the backlegs to hold him up. If that still dont work, dont worry about holding him just wait till the dog is standing still on his own, try to get a side on profile, or near enough to.


Do you want a whole body side profile? Or just face? I will do both


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

both, if you just do the face it tells us nothing about the body. If you could get a movement one also on lead, it can tell us if something isnt quite right too.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

reOh oh *raises hand and waves widly* since we are learning about conformation can I post pictures of Jazz in profile and have her looked over? Just curious to learn more about the standard and how Jazz compaires, even though she's spayed. Of course she's da mostest beautiful girl in the whole wide world either way, but I do want to show a poodle in the future and I try to never pass up a chance to learn. I can already see things that I might change but it'd be fun to have a more expereinced opinion. My mother is a Judge (but not for poodles) and she said Jazz had an ugly head. Pfftt,  It was an unasked for comment and I retaliated and told her that one her new tib pups she is growing out has an ugly head too. ha!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Well here is a side stacked shot of my new boy Sting. I know he's not perfect but I think I may a good chance with him. Tell me what you think?

I want to take a few movement shots and a front and rear stack. He gets a bit excited over bait so that was it for my hand today.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Well here is a side stacked shot of my new boy Sting. I know he's not perfect but I think I may a good chance with him. Tell me what you think?
> 
> I want to take a few movement shots and a front and rear stack. He gets a bit excited over bait so that was it for my hand today.


OOOO how cute he looks pretty nice then AGAIN I am not poodle expert if you show me a apbt then thats another story LOL 

I will post some of Inzo today , I am having a hard time stacking him.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> OOOO how cute he looks pretty nice then AGAIN I am not poodle expert if you show me a apbt then thats another story LOL
> 
> I will post some of Inzo today , I am having a hard time stacking him.


Thanks. Ya, I think he looks nicer in person but thats the best I could get before he took off my finger's. lol His hair also needs a trim. Its so long on the body that it looks like he has no neck. I don't want to overwelm him with the grooming his 1st few days here. He is a sweet heart though and Im already in love. 

Can't wait to see some pics of Enzo.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

You all are such experts. Sivaro your dogs are beautiful! You sure know a lot about poodles. All of you do and all the dogs are great! My guys are just pets! lol


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> reOh oh *raises hand and waves widly* since we are learning about conformation can I post pictures of Jazz in profile and have her looked over? Just curious to learn more about the standard and how Jazz compaires, even though she's spayed. Of course she's da mostest beautiful girl in the whole wide world either way, but I do want to show a poodle in the future and I try to never pass up a chance to learn. I can already see things that I might change but it'd be fun to have a more expereinced opinion. My mother is a Judge (but not for poodles) and she said Jazz had an ugly head. Pfftt,  It was an unasked for comment and I retaliated and told her that one her new tib pups she is growing out has an ugly head too. ha!



Yes put Jazz pics up. I will say to everyone though, dont ask if you dont like what is said. Some ppl really crack it with you, I love all dogs regardless but if someone wants to know good points and bad points I will tell them. If they get angry I dont bother anymore. I sat cause they ask but some hate the truth. 

Oh and just remember this is only what we can see on pics that we are judging, they could be better or worse when your hands are on them.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Well here is a side stacked shot of my new boy Sting. I know he's not perfect but I think I may a good chance with him. Tell me what you think?
> 
> I want to take a few movement shots and a front and rear stack. He gets a bit excited over bait so that was it for my hand today.


Hey Jenn, he dont look bad at all, level topline, good tail set, hard to see his rear angles but they dont look straight, once more hair is off you can just notice he has an ok length of neck, side head shot looks very nice. Great coat. 

But hooley dooley, he gonna be a huge boy. Have a look at them feet *eeek*. Oh and they are good cat feet too, nice and tight (perfect)
If at all you can try and scissor in an uphill fashion, it will show us a better view of your dog. Like this.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is Enzo at 12 weeks sorry blurry pics he is bad as hell so he would not stay still us lol


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

here are some videos

http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k72/kalibobs/?action=view&current=good1.flv

http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k72/kalibobs/?action=view&current=good2.flv


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey Siv welcome back - I have missed you :smile:. Hope you had a great Xmas and Santa was kind.

Great pics guys and I love the video roxy. I am certainly not gunna comment on show potential as I am just a newbie to the whole poodle world. The poodle standard is great reading and easily available on line, it really does help to have the standard and your pup in front of you so you can go through each section eg. head, tail set, movement etc.. and see how your pup compares to what is written. I don't expect it means you will have a winner but my understanding is that the standard is what breeders are (or good breeders are at least) working towards.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Yes put Jazz pics up. I will say to everyone though, dont ask if you dont like what is said. Some ppl really crack it with you, I love all dogs regardless but if someone wants to know good points and bad points I will tell them. If they get angry I dont bother anymore. I sat cause they ask but some hate the truth.
> 
> Oh and just remember this is only what we can see on pics that we are judging, they could be better or worse when your hands are on them.


Yay, Thanx!

LoL, NO worries, I don't ask questions that I don't want the answers to. 

Anywho, I will get a good stacked photo of Jazz when Hubby gets home. IF she'll let me. She doesn't have issue with me posing her but holding her tail up is another matter entirely, she hates me to touch her tail. So I might have to use a few I have of her in free stack.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry Pamela, forgot to say thankyou for your lovely comment 






roxy25 said:


> here are some videos
> 
> http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k72/kalibobs/?action=view&current=good1.flv
> 
> http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k72/kalibobs/?action=view&current=good2.flv


Roxy, there is so much to like about your pup. He has beautiful reach and drive, (front and back movement), level topline, not a bad neckline, nice tailset. Have to say two things though, dont cover his mouth like you have in the pics, not only cant you see the head but at this age they start teething and even slightly touching it hurts. Second things is being a baby puppy, they are not required for you to run till a little older. Although I must admit you do have him going very well.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Hey Jenn, he dont look bad at all, level topline, good tail set, hard to see his rear angles but they dont look straight, once more hair is off you can just notice he has an ok length of neck, side head shot looks very nice. Great coat.
> 
> But hooley dooley, he gonna be a huge boy. Have a look at them feet *eeek*. Oh and they are good cat feet too, nice and tight (perfect)
> If at all you can try and scissor in an uphill fashion, it will show us a better view of your dog. Like this.



Thanks for the honesty Sivaro. Im going to give him a little trim tomorrow. The few things that I really like about him how square he is and he has beautiful almond shaped eyes. Of course thats not all but the few thing's that really stand out to me right now. He is actually only 15 lbs at 12 1/2 wks. He was the smallest pup until week 4 then he cought up with his littermates. His sire is 25 inches at withers and dam is 24 inches at withers. I don't think he'll be over sized but pretty standard.

Anyhow, I'll try ad get a nice trim on him and post some more pics. Nice to see your back Sivaro!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Blue Fox said:


> Hey Siv welcome back - I have missed you :smile:. Hope you had a great Xmas and Santa was kind.



Hey sweety, yes all is fine. Santa is never kind though lol. Hope you had a good chrissy, hows Mr T.




> Yay, Thanx!
> 
> LoL, NO worries, I don't ask questions that I don't want the answers to.
> 
> Anywho, I will get a good stacked photo of Jazz when Hubby gets home. IF she'll let me. She doesn't have issue with me posing her but holding her tail up is another matter entirely, she hates me to touch her tail. So I might have to use a few I have of her in free stack.


Woot Woot, no problems


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Thanks for the honesty Sivaro. Im going to give him a little trim tomorrow. The few things that I really like about him how square he is and he has beautiful almond shaped eyes. Of course thats not all but the few thing's that really stand out to me right now. He is actually only 15 lbs at 12 1/2 wks. He was the smallest pup until week 4 then he cought up with his littermates. His sire is 25 inches at withers and dam is 24 inches at withers. I don't think he'll be over sized but pretty standard.
> 
> Anyhow, I'll try ad get a nice trim on him and post some more pics. Nice to see your back Sivaro!


Yes agree, he is lovely and square, cant recall a pic of his eyes but sure they are really nice. I guess most standards are big to me as I have toys ound: but those hooves are huuuuge.
Looking forward to more pics and thankyou.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

The T dog is doing well, only a week and one day and he can have the cast off :biggrin: He certainly doesn't seem concerned with it, seems to think this is his lot these days and he just gets on with life - dear little man.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Dawww, he will miss the attention lol. Got any pics of his cast on? He wont know himself when it comes off, be running all over the joint :whoo:


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

I know these arent stacked, but I am working up to it. There is a side view though!! I will get close ups and stacked ASAP!! Thanks for the honesty!!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is another of my cute guy!! He loves it outside!!


----------



## hurricane.harold (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm sorry, i have nothing productive to add to this, other than OMG tannerokeefe I love love your dog! the color is beautiful!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

hurricane.harold said:


> I'm sorry, i have nothing productive to add to this, other than OMG tannerokeefe I love love your dog! the color is beautiful!


why, thank you!!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry darls, still hard to tell from these pics. All I can see is, nice coat, Lovely back angulations, good tight feet, Level topline, nice head, he has got underjaw which lacks in a lot of standards so thats a plus. Lovely long ear leathers, great pigment. From what I can see he might be just a tab long, could be the pics, and looks to be low set tail, could also be the pics.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Sorry darls, still hard to tell from these pics. All I can see is, nice coat, Lovely back angulations, good tight feet, Level topline, nice head, he has got underjaw which lacks in a lot of standards so thats a plus. Lovely long ear leathers, great pigment. From what I can see he might be just a tab long, could be the pics, and looks to be low set tail, could also be the pics.


I know, I am going to have DH take pics while I attempt the stacked photo tomorrow!! Thanks for looking, though!! It is always nice to hear what the "pros" have to say!! I know nothing about the breed, so I like any and all feed back good or negative. After all, he is just part of the family and not a show dog........unless!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

tannerokeefe , So CUTE !!! I will say your pups face looks pretty good. I have 2 old poodle books by Katherine Anna Nicholas. I been reading it and looking at all the dogs in the book. 

I have noticed by experience 10 years going to dog shows , that some people are breeding poodles with snippy bitchy heads, they also lack a lower jaw, which your puppy seems to have one. He also has nice cat like feet.

I went to westminster's website and watched the poodle group from last year. most of the dogs had good mouths and heads. 2009 show will be in FEb so watch the breed when when they post it up on their website.

here is the link http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2008/video/breed/poodles.html

for our pup , some faults I see is his front he is kind of east west but , his feet are starting to straighten out. When I had my german shepherd she was slighty cow cocked but grew out of it, some pups grow out of what looks like week legs etc... 

what does everyone think about his gait ?


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> for our pup , some faults I see is his front he is kind of east west but , his feet are starting to straighten out. When I had my german shepherd she was slighty cow cocked but grew out of it, some pups grow out of what looks like week legs etc...


Yes, I wasnt going to say about the easty westy, one thing he isnt standing correctly, otherwise I would say he was close in front to, so I wont go by these pics, but more often that not, east west will correct itself. He is only a baby and some grow up to be pretty correct.

One thing I didnt say is, I always look at my pups and see which one has that hey look at me attitude, they stand there like they are the best, then I pick the rest of them down. I love a dog with attitude.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Siv those photos are absolutely gorgeous. Kinda making me want a little poo too, someone I can take everywhere and who doesn't take up as much room on the bed LOL. Mind you I have enough problems clipping big feet, it'd take me a month of Sundays to clip those tiny little feet :biggrin:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Heh ummmmmm Tannerokeefe  Why don't you just send him on a plane to my house and I'll take care of him for you :rofl: You can find a prettier poodle... maybe 

All kidding aside, I think he is such a pretty boy. Awsome. I just love silvers, you are so lucky and I am SOOOO JEALOUS! I can't wait to see how he grows up.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Heh ummmmmm Tannerokeefe  Why don't you just send him on a plane to my house and I'll take care of him for you :rofl: You can find a prettier poodle... maybe
> 
> All kidding aside, I think he is such a pretty boy. Awsome. I just love silvers, you are so lucky and I am SOOOO JEALOUS! I can't wait to see how he grows up.


AWWW, shucks!! It makes so happy everyone thinks he is purdy!! He reminds me of an old soul, in color and personality!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok here is Jazzers

This is her the week we brought her home. She's standing wide in the front in this picture but the shorter hair kinda shows more of her body even though the picture isn't a real profile shot. 



These two are of her on the table the first one is nicer than the second of course. I only posted these to show that she does have rear angles it's just a matter of putting her back legs where they are supposed to be. 





Here is the stacked photo I did last night, please excuse her grooming or lack there of I should say it's been two weeks, as well as the colors, and my nightgown in the photo lol. 



Here is what I see in the photos and every day living with her. 
her topline is level 90% of the time and dipped, or swaybacked if you will, the other 10% so I would say she doesn't have a solid topline. But then that could be because I'm used to looking at the tibbies who have to who's toplines should be dead level all the time so maybe some of that is natural curv that is supposed to be there like that? She tends to stand wide left to her own devises but corrects herself after a moment or two. She "cow hocks" ever so slightly in the rear end, though I didn't post photos of that. I think I might like a little more neck but part of that can be a grooming issue. We mesured her also, she stands 22inches at the shoulder and is 22 inches from shoulder to base of tail, she's pretty square I'd say.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Just for good measure here are a couple of head shots





And how can I resist posting this one... maybe this is why momma said her head was ugly?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Yes, I wasnt going to say about the easty westy, one thing he isnt standing correctly, otherwise I would say he was close in front to, so I wont go by these pics, but more often that not, east west will correct itself. He is only a baby and some grow up to be pretty correct.
> 
> *One thing I didnt say is, I always look at my pups and see which one has that hey look at me attitude, they stand there like they are the best, then I pick the rest of them down. I love a dog with attitude.*





I remember you saying that before about having a dog with attitude. 
Thats one extra thing I got with Sting...great attitude! The breeder does obedience and rally so she looks for the calmer pup's in the litter as her pick. She told me he was the "spit fire" for say, of that litter. I happily accepted that as long as he a need for human interaction and attention. That he does as well.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Yes, I wasnt going to say about the easty westy, one thing he isnt standing correctly, otherwise I would say he was close in front to, so I wont go by these pics, but more often that not, east west will correct itself. He is only a baby and some grow up to be pretty correct.
> 
> One thing I didnt say is, I always look at my pups and see which one has that hey look at me attitude, they stand there like they are the best, then I pick the rest of them down. I love a dog with attitude.


yeah it is hard getting him to stack, its not natural to him. the breeder breeds for companions and obedience. how should a poodle be stacked? i am not sure how to place his front or back legs (how far apart etc) with my gsd it was so easy she was a natural lol. is his gait good for a puppy? when we gait him his attitude turns on like if he is saying i am the best look at me lol


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

My new boy cannot be shown, however I think IF he could be
he would succeed, for 7 months old I think he has a great conformation,
height, and a mature face. That's just my opinion though! 

I will show one of these days though darnit! 

*Working on* hand stacking "Rocks" (J/K) :


























Scuse him, he still needs to be trimmed up some more!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

ARGH!!! I cannot for the life of me to even get Dutch to stand up!! The minute I place is back legs he sits down or his legs slip out from under neath him. I dont know what to do!! Is he lazy, or just a puppy?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> ARGH!!! I cannot for the life of me to even get Dutch to stand up!! The minute I place is back legs he sits down or his legs slip out from under neath him. I dont know what to do!! Is he lazy, or just a puppy?


Does he know the command stay ?

With Enzo I tell him stay and he will stand still until i tell him good boy , but I can stack him right because I am not used to poodles.

start getting bait and tell Dutch to stand or stay when he is standing and make him stay like that for a few mins then give him treat. This should help this how we got enzo to stay


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> ARGH!!! I cannot for the life of me to even get Dutch to stand up!! The minute I place is back legs he sits down or his legs slip out from under neath him. I dont know what to do!! Is he lazy, or just a puppy?


He is just a puppy. lol Its normal for a puppy to sit when you begin to touch the rear. We keep on doing it until they finally stay for 10 sec's or so. Just make sure the session isn't more then 5 minutes. Otherwise they tend to not like to be stacked. As they get older you can increase the time. If his legs keep slipping try a different surface maybe.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> He is just a puppy. lol Its normal for a puppy to sit when you begin to touch the rear. We keep on doing it until they finally stay for 10 sec's or so. Just make sure the session isn't more then 5 minutes. Otherwise they tend to not like to be stacked. As they get older you can increase the time. If his legs keep slipping try a different surface maybe.


He was on top of a flat blanket on a table!! And believe me, I cant last more than 5 min!! lol Lets just say I was getting frustrated!! It didnt help that my DH kept cutting off his legs/feet in the pic!:shot:


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> He was on top of a flat blanket on a table!! And believe me, I cant last more than 5 min!! lol Lets just say I was getting frustrated!! It didnt help that my DH kept cutting off his legs/feet in the pic!:shot:


lmao! I could just picture the whole sceen. Don't feel bad....Sting was a major stinker for me this morning while parcticing his stack. Errrrrr! After about 3 minutes he finally cooperated for aprox 5 sec's. lol


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> lmao! I could just picture the whole sceen. Don't feel bad....Sting was a major stinker for me this morning while parcticing his stack. Errrrrr! After about 3 minutes he finally cooperated for aprox 5 sec's. lol



Now, now, a judge shouldn't need to look at him for more than 5 secods to know he's the best right? LoL. Starting Mr. Wonderful this weekend on some of his skills, that should be fun..


----------



## jwoodyu (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't mean to hijack the thread but here is a picture of my new boy. I am planning on loving him up but I would like to show him also if he has potential??? He is like a clean slate at 12 weeks.


----------



## Jennyfoo (Jan 12, 2009)

Intresting thread! I'll have to post some of Milly and get opionions. I bought her as a pet but I think she's a nice spoo. Don't anybody worry about hurting my feelings, I'm not new to the show world LOL!










I have several shots not stacked of course. I'll try to get som and some video today. I think her movement is beautiful.


----------



## Jennyfoo (Jan 12, 2009)

Here's some more of Milly.
























Sje's a wooly mammoth right now. I can't decide how I want to clip her! Jennifer


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Jennyfoo said:


> Intresting thread! I'll have to post some of Milly and get opionions. I bought her as a pet but I think she's a nice spoo. Don't anybody worry about hurting my feelings, I'm not new to the show world LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's a cutie. I love her length of coat and that banded top knot. That puppy stage is my favorite in the puppy cut. Do you groom her yourself?


----------



## Jennyfoo (Jan 12, 2009)

Yhank you!
I do groom her but I would need serious help for any show clips! Right now she's just long all over. I brush and comb her every night.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Jennyfoo how old is Milly?


----------



## Jennyfoo (Jan 12, 2009)

Milly will turn one Jan 15.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Ahh that's why she looks so much bigger than my T - he's just turned 6 months LOL. I was looking at her and even with all that coat she just looked so much bigger in those shots, I love watching my little man grow the changes are so wonderful :smile:


----------



## Jennyfoo (Jan 12, 2009)

Milly is probably half hair LOL!


----------



## Maplestars (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey Jennifer ~ Some lot of coat there.. Milly isn't a spoo though right? What is a spoo, if you don't mind me asking, lol..

I LOVE the red toy ~ precious!!!:rainbow:


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

spoo=standard poodle


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

Jennyfoo said:


> Intresting thread! I'll have to post some of Milly and get opionions. I bought her as a pet but I think she's a nice spoo. Don't anybody worry about hurting my feelings, I'm not new to the show world LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Millys tail is LOOOONG!!


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Milly is beautiful! I love the long tail. Baxter's is long too! Reminds me of a feather duster! lol:tongue:


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Im not sure if Milly's is a long dock or not but I love the long docks on Poodle's. Mikey had a longer docked tail and it was the best. Eli's tail is soooo short and I think it takes away from his expression. Once again, damb vet!

lol, oh well. I still love him short dock and all.


----------

